# How to advertise?



## fabianc (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay so I posted back in August if it was worth it to do something for Halloween. I have decided to do something but my problem is that I don't want to build a maze or a haunt. I fan of doing a scare zone where its mainly fog and few people scaring you. I don't know how I should go about advertising. I don't get enough trick r treaters as it is so I need to do some flyers around my area so I wanted to go about it in a way where people didn't expect to much. How should I go about advertising my scare zone?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Maybe you could distribute some flyers through the schools, leave a stack of them at store checkouts (with permission), etc... You could also hang signs on telephone poles garage sale/lost pet style. Word-of-mouth travels fast with kids! Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Bandit signs (those upright signs you see along roads, usually for get-rich-quick).
Put signs at major intersections.
Social networking sites like Facebook, MySpace, Yelp, and Twitter.
Take out an add in the local paper.
Call the local tv station, they jsut may do a story on you.


----------



## fabianc (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback but my other concern is what angle to take? It isn't a maze or a big haunt its just me trying to get more kids out to come by and scare them but I don't know if I should advertise it as a haunted house, scare zone or what? I don't want to create hype and then have it be disappointing.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the flyers would work well for you and just have them say something like:
Attention Area Trick-Or-Treaters
Check out _______address on Halloween Night.
Awesome candy for all trick or treaters along with a few surprises and possible scares as well.

Good luck with whatever you come up with to get those tot's to your house.


----------



## SecondNightmare (Sep 8, 2009)

Had and still have some issues with this too. I get alot of traffic, so I'm just going to do a lot of outdoor decorating with facade/sign advertising "Haunted House - Oct 31"...Kids always trick or treat at a decorated house. Those who don't know will find out when they come for candy.

Good luck with your haunt!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

SecondNightmare said:


> ...Kids always trick or treat at a decorated house.


This is my take on it too. I live on a bust street so I have no problem bringing 300 tots but if you live in a kinda rural area just make some signs that say "Haunted Yard" with arrows pointed toward your house.

good luck!


----------



## Hungryforblood (Sep 20, 2009)

If you call your local newspaper, they will usually put it in for free. My newspaper has a weekly GetOut section that they put local stuff in for free.


----------



## fabianc (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys thanks for all the responses. I live in a suburb of SoCal with plenty of little ones just got to get them to my area. I'll try flyers we'll see how that goes and of course some decorating.


----------

